# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Security Blanket

## Travel2

Does anyone have one clothing item that *must* travel with them, whether it be for sentimental reasons or because it literally is an all terrain vehicle in and of itself? and kudos for the travelers who don't even pack wallets, walk across barren deserts to their destinations, and need nothing but a blade of grass to make a trip work, but for those of us who pack- even if it is light-is there one safety net, security blanket of a clothing item you cannot live without?

----------

